# Terminator of the Marines Malevolent



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

*Terminators of the Marines Malevolent 27.11.10*

Hello,
Been toying with a different paint scheme for the 1st Company Marines Malevolent....not a massive difference but summat noticable as a Vet Company.
This is what i knocked up earlier...not finished....any ideas on what to do?



:wink:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Maybe make one of the shin pads yellow? My regal knights have a similar scheme and it works really well from the teat models I have done.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

looks pretty good so far, especially like the weathering. 

Maybe do as warsmith says and paint one of the legs yellow, but I wouldn't do it on every model as your army will end up looking yellow instead of keeping that dark imagery you've got going there.

You could make the metal on the flamer a bit brighter, to distinguish it from the rest of the mini?

Just my opinions.

Rev


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!! :wink:

Here are 2 more Terminators,need some tidying up.....err a fair bit really...but they will be done today with a bit of luck!!
What do you think?





C&C always welcome!!


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

I really like the colour scheme! Good work, I agree with the idea of painting the right shin and knee pad yellow, would be a good contrast, love the sergeant's shin pads!

I think the white helmets would need more contrast, but they look nice at the moment


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The white seems a bit flat. I don't know if it's the flash in your camera, or whatever, but it seems as though there's no shadow to the white on distance shots.

Otherwise, very, very nice. Clean painting, even with the wear and tear (if that makes sense).

I especially like the Bone Greaves of the Red Stripe Terminator, and the Multi-Melta Barrel is nice instead of the ordinary Heavy Flamer. 

I think that the barrel could do with a bit of weathering itself though - perhaps some bluing from the oxidising effect? That model itself is very... Black, for want of another word. There are a couple of bits of colour, but nothing really stands out except the fist and the face - whereas you've gone to the effort of changing the weapon, so I'd put some effort into painting the weapon to be a little bit showy.

Just my personal opinion, and I'm notexactly a good painter though.

Still, awesome.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice termies + Rep


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

A great paint scheme and you've painted that terminator's face utterly brilliantly. I'd agree with making the sergeant's flamer a different colour (such as a dark silver) to make it stand out a bit more.


----------



## curlybeard (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice termies. How d'you do the wasp stripes?


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Really enjoy your black and yellow approach. As others have said.. a bit too black? But I see them as a rather sinister type chapter anyway so it does suit.

As for your weathering... probably the best I have seen, not my cup of tea... but awesomely done, it looks real.

I like the white helmet addition, it makes me immediately say... gamer knows his fluff for a codex chapter... respect that in a painter!

Overall.... will love seeing what else you do.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice models. Love the weathering/ chipped paint. Makes me want to add to my termies. +Rep for the inspiration.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Black and yellow really great together. You've done a great job. I love the multi melta conversion.


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

These are really nice paint jobs. +rep
A little bit of opinion here: I always preferred the eyes to be red on the helmets but thats just me. An idea I had was to paint the armor plate on the back (above the vents) paint the chapter insignia on it.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!!


----------

